# Ruf farmen für Undercity



## Splendid (18. März 2007)

Seit kurzem spiele ich jetzt nun eine Blutelf-priesterin.
Da mir die Reittiere für die Blutelfen nicht so recht zusagen, habe ich mir überlegt den Ruf in Undercity auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen und mir so ein Skelettschlachtross zuzulegen.

Ich habe jetzt das komplette *Startgebiet der Untoten*, den *Silberwald* und das Gebiet um *Tarrens Mühle* abgefarmt und bin mittlerweile auf respektvoll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetz zu meiner Frage:
In welches Gebiet sollte ich als nächstes gehn, um mir die mittlerweile noch 18.000 Rufpunkte für ehrfürchtig zu holen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Danke!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (18. März 2007)

haste schon alle q in uc geholt z.b varimathras ???


in das nächste umliegende gebiet gehen ausser natürlich westliche pestländer^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splendid (18. März 2007)

Bei Varimathras war ich schon, genauso wie bei Lady Sylvanas!
Sobald mal wieder ein Ausrufezeichen in UC erscheint mach ich das natürlich, Wolle hab ich auch schon gespendet!

Das nächste Gebiet wär dann wohl Arathi-Hochland, ich konnt leider noch nich ausprobiern ob ich da Rufpunkte für UC kriege, weil ich erst 26 bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stephan576 (19. März 2007)

Guten Morgen,

wenn du im Level höher kommst bekommst du auch neue Quests bei Tarrens Mühle, Unterstadt und im Hinterland die allesamt Ruf bei UC bringen... Hab sogar gestern noch ne lvl44 Quest gemacht...
Also am besten im Lvl erst mal bischen höher kommen...


----------



## downESIR (19. März 2007)

Kriegst je nach lvl immer "mehr" quests.
Also es kommen noch paar dazu.


----------



## Len (19. März 2007)

Geht es sich eigentlich aus, bei ner anderen Fraktion bis Level 40 (oder etwas darüber) genügend Ruf zu farmen, damit man sich wie in Splendids Fall ein anderes Mount holen kann?

Wolle/Seide/Magie/Runenstoff spenden hat ja leider eine Levelbegrenzung :<


----------



## Squishee (19. März 2007)

Glaube nicht, dass man ohne Alterac oder Runenstoff abgeben auf Ehrfürchtig kommt.


----------



## Len (19. März 2007)

Mein Magier ist atm Level 31.
Roboschreiter find ich doch etwas... blöd. Also muss ein anderes Mount her; hab gekuckt welcher Rufbalken am höchsten ist (da war ich Level 1X), also arbeitete ich darauf hin bei Stormwind meinen Ruf zu steigern und hab echt jedes noch so lästige Quest angenommen welches Ruf in Stormwind gibt.
Mittlerweile bin ich Wohlwollend (5495/21000) und eben neun Level vom Mount entfernt; kucke nach wie vor nach SW-Ruf Quests. Nur eben hab ich so die Befürchtung das sich das nich ausgehen wird :/


Squishee, weisst du eventuell ab wann man Magiestoff bzw Runenstoff spenden kann?


----------



## Otakulos (19. März 2007)

Also meine Blutelfen Schurkin ist 35 und ihr fehlen nur noch knap 8000 bis Erfürchtig und vor mir Liegen noch die Hügel der Klingenhauer, das Kloster und die höheren Questen von Tarens Mühle. also ich würde sagen bis 40 hab ich den Ruf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splendid (19. März 2007)

Also mein Vater zockt ja auch WoW und zu seiner Schande ein Nachtelfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er hat bis level40 den Ruf in Stormwind locker auf Ehrfürchtig gebracht und reitet jetz als Elf mit nem Pferd herum!

Ich hab aber auch gelesen, dass sich der Ruf bei der Allianz schneller erhöht als wie bei der Horde! Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, weil ich definitiv bei der hORDE bin und bleibe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls bin ich als Blutelf bei *Teldrassil auf Ehrfürchtig*, was mir eigentlichh nix bringt außer einen blauen Umhang! Wenn ich in *Tarrrens Mühle* noch nen HAufen Quests kriegen sollte und ich im *Hügelland* ebenfalls Rufpunkte für UC kriege, müßte das eigentlich locker zu schaffen sein!
Die Quests für das *Kloster* bringen ja auch nochmal Ruf, aber bei Razorfen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich glaub da kriegt man eher Punkte für Orgrimmar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakulos (19. März 2007)

Es gibt 2 Questen für die Hügel die Ruf in Unterstadt bringen einmal die mit dem Botschafter und die mit Frostbringer oder wie der Lich heißt.


----------



## Lerun (19. März 2007)

Splendid schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bin ich als Blutelf bei *Teldrassil auf Ehrfürchtig*, was mir eigentlichh nix bringt außer einen blauen Umhang!


Du meinst wohl Tristessa (engl. Tranquillien), dort gibt es einen blauen Umhang auf Ehrfürchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splendid (20. März 2007)

Ups, ja genau Tristessa meinte ich dann wohl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (20. März 2007)

LOL
wie gehtn das das man mit 40 erfürtig is?
war das erst mit knappen 50 und hab aber alle UC quests dies bisher gab gemeistert.
und noch was wegen dem mount "skelettschlachtross" geht ja eh erst ab 60! oder?


----------



## Otakulos (20. März 2007)

Das mit 40 Erfürchtig geht deshalb weil Bliz mit BC das Ruffarmen erleichtert hat. Unteranderem gibts es auch für Questen weit unter dem eigenem Level sind (grau) die volle Rufbelohnung was vor BC nicht der fall war.


----------



## xcd (23. April 2007)

Hallo

Auch ich würde zu gerne ein Skelettpferd kaufen.
Ich bin Blutelf Level 34.
Mein aktueller Ruf: Respektvoll 4357 / 21000

Ist der Ruf über 21000 Ehrfürchtig?
Falls Ja, langen die > 21000 oder muss man noch mehr haben um max. Ruf Ehrfürchtig zu haben?

mfg
xcd


----------



## Ramalasus (24. April 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> LOL
> wie gehtn das das man mit 40 erfürtig is?
> war das erst mit knappen 50 und hab aber alle UC quests dies bisher gab gemeistert.
> und noch was wegen dem mount "skelettschlachtross" geht ja eh erst ab 60! oder?




och das geht ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mit meinem menschlein nur noch knapp 1800 ruf points von ehrfüchtig bei Darnassus entfernt.

im übrigen sammeln nur menschen soweit ich weiss schneller ruf da sie die völkereigenschaft Diplomatie haben was 10% mehr ruf bringt pro Quest.


----------



## Sletal (25. April 2007)

Runenstoff und der andere mist bringt keine erfahrung mehr jedenfalls bekomme ich mit lvl50
kein ruf dafür


----------



## Melrakal (25. April 2007)

Also ich würde dir raten, ab Level 52 im Alterac vorbeizuschauen, und dort durch Abgabe von Mats die letzten Rufpunkte zu sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das geht "relativ" fix.


----------



## hardok (25. April 2007)

Sletal schrieb:


> Runenstoff und der andere mist bringt keine erfahrung mehr jedenfalls bekomme ich mit lvl50
> kein ruf dafür


ich glaube du verwechselst ruf und erfahrungspunkte.
man bekommt auch mit 70 noch ruf fuer das abgeben von runenstoff.


----------



## Bankchar (25. April 2007)

Also ich hab ne Magierin auf lvl 51, ide ist Ehrfürchtig in Stormwind und in Darnassus ohne jemals ein fetzen ruf gespendet zu haben, den es gibt genug quests zu machen um den ruf hoch zu pushen.


----------



## White Jen (25. April 2007)

Sletal schrieb:


> Runenstoff und der andere mist bringt keine erfahrung mehr jedenfalls bekomme ich mit lvl50
> kein ruf dafür



komisch ich bin lvl 70 und wenn ich In den Wälder von Terokkar Seherringe farme und die droppen Runenstoff, dann gebe ich diese bei den Trollen in Og ab und ich bekomme immerhin noch 75 Ruf.


----------

